# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ســـؤالٌ للنقـــــاشِ

## فارسة النحو

السلام عليكم والرحمة.

في قوله جل شأنه: ( وخرَّ موسى صَعِقًا )
نوع (صَعِقا) نحويًّا: حال منتقلة غير لازمة.
ونوعها صرفيّا: ................

ما رأيكم أهي (صفة مشبهة) أم (صيغة مبالغة) .... ؟

* على من يذكر رأيه أن يُدعمه بالعلل.

----------


## أم رواف

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
بارك الله فيك.
هي صفة مشبهة؛ لسببين؛ الأول: أن فعلها لازم، والصفات المشبهة إنما تصاغ من اللازم. والثاني: كونها دالةً على المفعول، -والمعنى أصابته صعقة-، بخلاف صيغ المبالغة التي تدل على الفاعل.
هذا اجتهادي، ولا تعتمدي عليه، والله أعلم بالصواب.

----------


## فارسة النحو

ألا ترين بـــارك الله فيك وزادك علمًا أن :

بعض صيغ المبالغة التي على وزن (فَعِل) مثل: حَذِر ، أنها أيضًا مصاغة من فعل لازم، نحو: حذر زيد من عذاب ربه.
وأيضًا يصح أن نؤول (صَعِقا) لتصبح دالة على الفاعل، فيقال: صعق موسى.

وهناك أيضًا قرينة ثالثة تدل على أن (صَعِقا) ليست بصفة مشبهة ، وهي:
أن صعقا حال غير لازمة لصاحبها بل منتقلة متغيرة ، فموسى - عليه السلام - أصابه الذعر من هول ما رأى ثم أفاق بعدها... فهذا يخالف سمات الصفات الشبهة التي تدل على الثبوت والاستقرار ودوام اتصافها بصاحبها بها في أغلب الأحيان،
نحو: طاهر القلب _ جميل الظاهر .

هذا رأيي فما كان من صواب فمن الله.. وما كان من خطأ فإن ما لم تروه أكثر مما رأيتموه ...

جزيت أختي خيرًا على إضافتك/ فالنحو لا يحلو إلا بالمناقشات ومبادلة الآراء ...

----------


## فارسة النحو

إخوتي... هل من آراء حول هذه المسألة؟!

بورك في علمكم...

----------


## العلم بالتعلم

أرى أنها صيغة مبالغة على وزن فعل لأنها ليست لازمة في موسى

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الصواب أنها صفة مشبهة للفعل (صَعِق) اللازم.




> ألا ترين بـــارك الله فيك وزادك علمًا أن: بعض صيغ المبالغة التي على وزن (فَعِل) مثل: حَذِر ، أنها أيضًا مصاغة من فعل لازم، نحو: حذر زيد من عذاب ربه.


المشهور أن (حذر) فعل متعد بنفسه؛ كما في قوله تعالى: {يحذر الآخرة}، وقوله {واحذرهم أن يفتنوك}، وقوله {يعلم ما في أنفسكم فاحذروه} 




> وهناك أيضًا قرينة ثالثة تدل على أن (صَعِقا) ليست بصفة مشبهة ، وهي: أن صعقا حال غير لازمة لصاحبها بل منتقلة متغيرة ، فموسى - عليه السلام - أصابه الذعر من هول ما رأى ثم أفاق بعدها... فهذا يخالف سمات الصفات الشبهة التي تدل على الثبوت والاستقرار ودوام اتصافها بصاحبها بها في أغلب الأحيان،
> نحو: طاهر القلب _ جميل الظاهر .


الصفة المشبهة تدل على لزوم الصفة للذات، ولكن هذا اللزوم يخطئ كثير من طلبة العلم في فهم المقصود منه، فهذا اللزوم لا يعني أنه لا يمكن انفكاكه عن الذات بوجه من الوجوه، وإنما يعني أنه لا ينفك إلا بسبب خارج يزيله، فلو قلنا (فلان جميل) فهل يلزم أن يظل جميلا طول عمره حتى يصدق عليه هذا الوصف؟ الجواب لا دون شك؛ لأنه قد يصيبه مرض يجعله قبيحا، وقد يصير قبيحا بالشيخوخة أو غيرها من الأسباب. وكذلك الوصف بالجنابة، فقولنا (جنب) لا يزول بنفسه، بل لا بد من شيء يزيله، أما لو ترك الإنسان نفسه فسوف يظل جنبا، فهي من هذا الوجه صفة لازمة للذات. أما لو قلت مثلا (ضارب) أو (سارق) فهذه ليست صفة لازمة للذات، بل هي صفة فعل قامت بالفاعل وقت حصول الفعل فقط ثم زالت بانتهائها دون الحاجة لشيء يزيلها، فلهذا ليست صفة مشبهة
وعندنا مثلا (سكران) و(نعسان) و(جوعان) و(تعب) وغيرها كثير من  الصفات المشبهة، مع أنها قد تزول سريعا. ولا فرق بين (صعق) و(تعب) مثلا، وكذلك (سغب)  للجائع وغيرها.

----------


## فارسة النحو

اعلم - بارك الله فيك - أن هذه الأمثلة التي أوردتها وغيرها كثير قد يتصف الإنسان بها في أغلب سني حياته ، مثل (طاهر القلب) فهي صفة لازمة لصاحبها ، لكن هذا لا يمانع بأن تزول هذه الطهارة في موقف من المواقف.
فالذي أريد أن أخلص إليه/ أن الصفة المشبهة ليست ثابتة في موصوفها ثبوتًا قطعيًا ، لكن موصوفها يعرف بها في أغلب الأحيان.
وهذا يتعارض مع سيدنا موسى الذي تعرض للصعقة مرة واحدة، 
وقد أستعملت هنا صيغة مبالغة للدلالة على شدة هذا الحدث والمبالغة فيه.
فمالأسباب التي حالت بينها وبين كونها ( صيغة مبالغة) ....؟!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> اعلم - بارك الله فيك - أن هذه الأمثلة التي أوردتها وغيرها كثير قد يتصف الإنسان بها في أغلب سني حياته ، مثل (طاهر القلب) فهي صفة لازمة لصاحبها ، لكن هذا لا يمانع بأن تزول هذه الطهارة في موقف من المواقف.
> فالذي أريد أن أخلص إليه/ أن الصفة المشبهة ليست ثابتة في موصوفها ثبوتًا قطعيًا ، لكن موصوفها يعرف بها في أغلب الأحيان.


وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم
هذا المفهوم للصفة المشبهة غير صحيح وقد بينت هذا بيانا شافيا في المشاركة السابقة.
فكلمة (جنب) صفة مشبهة اتفاقا، فهل الإنسان يوصف بالجنابة في أغلب سني حياته؟
وكلمة (جوعان) صفة مشبهة اتفاقا، فهل الإنسان يوصف بها في أغلب الأحيان؟
المقصود بالثبوت في الصفة المشبهة أن الصفة لا تزول بنفسها.
وكذلك فـ(صيغة المبالغة) تحتاج إلى صيغة غير مبالغة تكون أصلا للاستعمال، واشتقاق الصفة من (صَعِقَ) هو (صَعِقٌ) لا غير، فأين الصفة إذن؟
وأيضا فإن كون الكلمة صفة مشبهة لا يمنع من استعمالها للمبالغة مثل (غضبان) فهي صفة مشبهة وهي للمبالغة أيضا.

----------


## فارسة النحو

بارك الله في علمكم ...

أرى أن الصفة المشبهة اسمَ الفاعل، والصيغ المبالغِة لاسم الفاعل اللذان على وزن ( فَعِل)
والمصاغان من فعل لازم متشابهان كثيرًا...

مارأيك بهذه الأمثلة:
فَرِح - طَرِب - تَعِب - ضَجِر - لَبِق - فَكِه - جَشِع .

أي منها صفة مشبهة أو صيغة مبالغة ....؟

----------


## محمد علي أبو زهرة

في القرطبي :
(*وخر موسى صعقا* *أي مغشيا عليه ; عن* *ابن عباس* *والحسن* *وقتادة* *.* *وقيل : ميتا ; يقال : صعق الرجل فهو صعق . وصعق فهو مصعوق)*

وعليه فاسم المفعولية فيه أوضح والله أعلم

----------


## فارسة النحو

نعم صدقت أخي الكريم فاسم المفعول منه أقرب.
وهو اسم مفعول سماعي لا يقاس عليه.

----------


## نورسي

مرحبا بالزميلة فارسة النحو 
لو سمحتي اختي العزيزة هل تستطيعين ان تنزلي اسلوب التعجب ولكن بشكل موجز 
دومت برعاية الله تعالى

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> في القرطبي :
> (*وخر موسى صعقا* *أي مغشيا عليه ; عن* *ابن عباس* *والحسن* *وقتادة* *.* *وقيل : ميتا ; يقال : صعق الرجل فهو صعق . وصعق فهو مصعوق)*
> 
> وعليه فاسم المفعولية فيه أوضح والله أعلم


هذا غير صحيح؛ لأن (صَعِق) فعل مبني للمعلوم، و(صُعِق) فعل آخر مبني للمجهول، ومجرد وجود العلاقة بينهما في المعنى لا يعني الاتفاق بينهما في الصيغة.
فهذا يشبه قول من يقول: (حَذِر فلانٌ فهو حَذِر، وحُذِّرَ فهو مُحَذَّر، وعليه فحَذِر: اسم مفعول).
ولا شك في أن هذا خطأ.

----------


## فارسة النحو

إذا نظرت إلى المعنى - بارك الله فيك - وجدت أن سيدنا موسى وقع عليه الفعل.
إذ يصح أن نقول: صُعِقَ موسى من هول ما رأى.
و صُعِقَ موسى فهو مصعوق.

إذا لا أرى أن موسى هو الذي فعل الصعق/ بل الصعق واقع عليه.
وهذا يخرجها من كونها صفة مشبهة؛ لأن الأخيرة لا تصاغ إلا من فعل لازم.
ويخرجها أيضًا من كونها صيغة مبالغة (عدلت عن رأيي)؛ لأن الأخيرة تصاغ للمبالغة 
في اسم الفاعل، وموسى عليه السلام ليس بفاعل للفعل كما شرحت.

ما رأيك بارك الله في علمك...

----------


## فارسة النحو

> مرحبا بالزميلة فارسة النحو 
> لو سمحتي اختي العزيزة هل تستطيعين ان تنزلي اسلوب التعجب ولكن بشكل موجز 
> دومت برعاية الله تعالى


بإذن الله قريبًا في موضوع جديد وصفحة جديدة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

سبب الإشكال كله هو عدم التفريق بين الفعلين (صَعِق) و(صَعَق) فالأول بكسر  العين والثاني بفتح العين، والأول لازم والثاني متعد، والأول يأتي فاعله  على (صَعِق) والثاني على (صاعق)، فهما فعلان مختلفان كليا.
والفاعلية والمفعولية لا تعرف بالنظر إلى المعنى العام في السياق، وإنما إلى كل فعل بخصوصه، كما نقول: انكسر الزجاج فهو منكسر، فـ(منكسر) اسم فاعل اتفاقا، ولا يقول أحد إنه اسم مفعول لأنه وقع عليه الكسر.
فكذلك (صَعِق) معناه اتصف بهذه الصفة، مثل (مات) و(مرض) وغيرها، أي اتصف بالموت والمرض إلخ، ولا يقال إنه مفعول لأنه وقع عليه الموت أو المرض.
وأيضا فلم يقل أحد إن (صَعِقٌ) مشتق من (صُعِقَ) ولا من (صَعَقَ)؛ لأنه لا يصح اشتقاق وزن (فَعِل) من وزن (فَعَلَ) في الأفعال.
وإنما اشتقاق (صَعِقٌ) من الفعل اللازم (صَعِقَ) فلا يقال حينئذ إنها مشتقة من المتعدي (صَعَق)؛ لأن هذا الاشتقاق لا يصح أصلا.
والله الموفق.

----------


## فارسة النحو

أستاذي الفاضل:
في قولكم: (الفعل صَعِقَ هو فعل لازمٌ)؛ إذن فعليه يصح أن يأتي
منه اسم مفعول، لكن بشرط أن يليه شبه جملة.
فنقول: خر موسى مصعوقًا عليه، أي: مغشيًّا عليه.
وفي قولكم: ( أن الفاعلية والمفعولية لا تعرف بالنظر إلى المعنى
العام في السياق)
نقول: أن النحوَ هو علم المعنى، فعلى حسب المعنى نرفع الفاعل 
وننصب المفعول.
مثال مبسط لذلك: في قولنا: أكلت الكمثرى بشرى.
كيف جعلنا الكمثرى مفعولًا مع أنها واقعة محل الفاعل؟
(إنه المعنى)، فالمعنى هو أساس الإعرابات والتأويلات.
وإذا قلتم: ( انكسر الزجاج فهو منكسر)
نقول يصح: كُسِرَ الزجاجُ فهو مكسور.
ومثله........ صُعِقَ موسى فهو مصعوق.
وأيضًا إذا قلتم: ( لم يقل أحد أن صيغة صَعِق مشتق من الفعل صُعِق)
نقول: أن هذه الصيغة مشتقة من الفعل صُعِق المبني للمجهول
الذي هو أصل بنائه ( صَعِق).
فكما هو معلوم فكل فعل يصح بناؤه للمجهول، فليس بناء الفعل
للمجهول صيغة ثابتة بل متحولة عن المبني للمعلوم.
نحو: قال - قيل ... عَلِم - عُلِم ... صَعِق - صُعِق.
والله تعالى أعلم،،،

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هذا الكلام في غير محله.




> نحو: قال - قيل ... عَلِم - عُلِم ... صَعِق - صُعِق.


قد ذكرت مرارا أن (صُعِقَ) ليس مأخوذا من (صَعِقَ) وإنما مأخوذ من (صَعَقَ)، كما أن (كُسِرَ) مأخوذ من (كَسَر) لا من (انكسر).
وكذلك ذكرت أن (منكسرا) اسم فاعل اتفاقا، والاستدلال بقولهم (كُسِرَ فهو مكسور) لا يجعل (منكسرا) اسم مفعول بلا خلاف.

----------


## فارسة النحو

لماذا لا يصاغ من الفعل (صَعِقَ) فعل مبني للمجهول؟
هل توجد أفعال في العربية لا يصح صياغتها للمجهول مثل
(صَعِق) على قولك؟



> كما أن (كُسِرَ) مأخوذ من (كَسَر) لا من (انكسر).
> وكذلك ذكرت أن (منكسرا) اسم فاعل اتفاقا، والاستدلال بقولهم (كُسِرَ فهو مكسور) لا يجعل (منكسرا) اسم مفعول بلا خلاف.


هذا مما لا شك فيه/ ولم أذكر ما يخالفه.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> لماذا لا يصاغ من الفعل (صَعِقَ) فعل مبني للمجهول؟
> هل توجد أفعال في العربية لا يصح صياغتها للمجهول مثل
> (صَعِق) على قولك؟


ألم تذكري سابقا أنه لا يصح ذلك إلا بشرط أن يليه شبه جملة، فهل هذا موجود في مسألتنا؟
وإذا لم يكن موجودا في مسألتنا، فلا معنى لإيراد كلام لا يتعلق بالموضوع.

مع أن كلامك السابق خطأ أيضا ولكني لم أعلق عليه لأنه خارج الموضوع:



> (الفعل صَعِقَ هو فعل لازمٌ)؛ إذن فعليه يصح أن  يأتي
> منه اسم مفعول، لكن بشرط أن يليه شبه جملة.
> فنقول: خر موسى مصعوقًا عليه، أي: مغشيًّا عليه.


فهذا الكلام خطأ؛ لأن الضمير في (عليه) لا يتعلق بموسى، وإنما يقال مثلا: (صُعِقَ على الأرض)؛ أي حدثت الصعقة على الأرض، فـ(صُعِق) هنا ليس متعلقا بموسى أصلا؛ كما لو قلنا: (خَرَج فلان من بيته) ثم يقال: (خُرِجَ من البيت) فـ(خُرِج) هنا ليس متعلقا بالخارج وإنما بمطلق الخروج.
وحتى لو فرضنا أن هذا ممكن فتعليق الفعل المبني للمجهول بالفعل المتعدي لا  شك أنه مقدم على تعليقه بالفعل اللازم؛ فمثلا تقول العرب: (جَبَرتُ العظمَ  فجَبَرَ العظمُ) باتفاق الصيغة بين المتعدي واللازم، فإذا سمعنا في كلام  بعض الناس (جُبِرَ العظمُ) فهل يقول عاقل إن (جُبِر) مشتق من (جَبَر)  اللازم؟!




> هذا مما لا شك فيه/ ولم أذكر ما يخالفه.


بل ذكرتِ ما يخالفه؛ لأنك استدللت بالمثال على أن صَعِقَ مثل صُعِقَ، ومن  ثم فيكون صَعِقٌ مثل مصعوق، فهذا تماما كالذي يقول: (انكسر بمعنى كُسِر) فيكون (منكسر) مثل (مكسور)، وهو كلام واضح البطلان.
فإذا بطل الثاني بطل الأول، ولا فرق.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> على قولك؟


للتوضيح فقط، فأنا ليس لي قول خاص هنا، وإنما أنا فقط أقرر وأشرح الأمور المعروفة عند أهل العلم، وأحاول تقريبها إلى الأفهام.
فليس في الموضوع مناظرة أو مناقشة أصلا، بل مجرد تقرير وتوضيح لأمور متفق عليها بين النحويين.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> مارأيك بهذه الأمثلة:
> فَرِح - طَرِب - تَعِب - ضَجِر - لَبِق - فَكِه - جَشِع .


كلها صفات مشبهة؛ لأن أفعالها لازمة.
والفرَح وقع على الفرِح، والطرَب وقع على الطرِب، والتعَب وقع على التعِب، والضجَر وقع على الضجِر، إلخ.
فكل هذا يدل على خطأ الفهم في القول بأن (صَعِق) مفعول لأنه وقع عليه الصعقة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> نقول: أن النحوَ هو علم المعنى، فعلى حسب المعنى نرفع الفاعل 
> وننصب المفعول.
> مثال مبسط لذلك: في قولنا: أكلت الكمثرى بشرى.
> كيف جعلنا الكمثرى مفعولًا مع أنها واقعة محل الفاعل؟
> (إنه المعنى)، فالمعنى هو أساس الإعرابات والتأويلات.
> وإذا قلتم: ( انكسر الزجاج فهو منكسر)
> نقول يصح: كُسِرَ الزجاجُ فهو مكسور.
> ومثله........ صُعِقَ موسى فهو مصعوق.


إيراد هذا الكلام بهذا الترتيب لا يحمل إلا معنى واحدا، وهو أن (صَعِقا) كـ (مصعوق) في أنه مفعول؛ مثل أن (منكسرا) كـ(مكسور) في أنه مفعول.
ولا شك أن هذا خطأ لا يقول به أحد؛ لأن الاتفاق في مجرد المعنى لا يعني الاتفاق في الصيغة الصرفية؛ فـ(منكسر) اسم فاعل بلا نزاع، ومجرد اتفاقها في المعنى مع (مكسور) لا يخرجها عن ذلك، فكذلك في (صَعِق) لو فرضنا أنه بمعنى (مصعوق) لا يخرجها ذلك إلى أنها بمعنى المفعول.

----------


## فارسة النحو

لكي يتضح الخلاف بيني وبينك سأوضح لك النقاط التي أؤمن بها ، فإن حدث الاتفاق في الرأي
فبحمد الله، وإن لم يحدث فبقدر الله، فالنحو جاد فيه الخلاف مذ خروجه، وإلا لما نشأت فيه المدارس والمذاهب النحوية.

[quote=أبو مالك العوضي;482496]ألم تذكري سابقا أنه لا يصح ذلك إلا بشرط أن يليه شبه جملة، فهل هذا موجود في مسألتنا؟
وإذا لم يكن موجودا في مسألتنا، فلا معنى لإيراد كلام لا يتعلق بالموضوع.

Quote]

أولا: الفعل اللازم يأتي منه اسم مفعول لكن بشرط أن يلي اسم المفعول ( وليس الفعل) شبه جملة، ألا ترى أنك تقول: وخرَّ موسى صَعِقا، أي : مصعوقًا، أي: مَغشِيًّا عليه، فامعنى على ما يقاس عليه. راجع تفسير القرطبي _ لسان العرب لابن منظور.

----------


## فارسة النحو

ثانيا:
أننا اشتققنا هذه الصيغة (صَعِقا) من الفعل اللازم (صَعِق) ، فلماذا لايقول عاقل أن: صُعِق موسى منقولة من صَعِق اللازم

----------


## فارسة النحو

> إيراد هذا الكلام بهذا الترتيب لا يحمل إلا معنى واحدا، وهو أن (صَعِقا) كـ (مصعوق) في أنه مفعول؛ مثل أن (منكسرا) كـ(مكسور) في أنه مفعول.
> ولا شك أن هذا خطأ لا يقول به أحد؛ لأن الاتفاق في مجرد المعنى لا يعني الاتفاق في الصيغة الصرفية؛ فـ(منكسر) اسم فاعل بلا نزاع، ومجرد اتفاقها في المعنى مع (مكسور) لا يخرجها عن ذلك، فكذلك في (صَعِق) لو فرضنا أنه بمعنى (مصعوق) لا يخرجها ذلك إلى أنها بمعنى المفعول.


ثالثا:
فهمت من كلامك أنني جعلت معنى (صَعِق) كمصعوق، و منكسر كمكسور...
فالخلاف هنا في في جعلك (صَعِق) صفة مشبهة باسم الفاعل، وجعلي (صَعِق) اسم مفعول سماعي.
وعلى رأيي يصح ذلك ؛ لأن (صَعِق) اسم مفعول سماعي لا يقاس عليه ، فهو ليس مبني على أوزان أسماء المفعولين المعروفة.

أما (منكسر ومكسور) فأنا مثلت به ،ولكن انظر إلى الفعل قبله، قلت: انكسر الزجاج فهو منكسر، وكُسِر الزجاج فهو مكسور، فأنا لم أخالف في هذا، فعليه معنى منكسر مخالف لمعنى مكسور.

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

ما الثمرة المترتبة على كون كلمة صعقا صفة مشبهة او صيغة مبالغة؟؟؟

----------


## فارسة النحو

> للتوضيح فقط، فأنا ليس لي قول خاص هنا، وإنما أنا فقط أقرر وأشرح الأمور المعروفة عند أهل العلم، وأحاول تقريبها إلى الأفهام.
> فليس في الموضوع مناظرة أو مناقشة أصلا، بل مجرد تقرير وتوضيح لأمور متفق عليها بين النحويين.


هذه المسألة مختلف فيها، فأنا رجعت إلى أساتذة كبار في علم النحو ، منهم من قال بأنها صيغة مبالغة، ومنهم من قال بأنها صفة مشبهة ، ومنهم من قال بأنها اسم مفعول سماعي لا يقاس عليه

----------


## فارسة النحو

> كلها صفات مشبهة؛ لأن أفعالها لازمة.
> والفرَح وقع على الفرِح، والطرَب وقع على الطرِب، والتعَب وقع على التعِب، والضجَر وقع على الضجِر، إلخ.
> فكل هذا يدل على خطأ الفهم في القول بأن (صَعِق) مفعول لأنه وقع عليه الصعقة.


أرأيت أن هذه الصيغة تشكل على الكثير ومختلف فيها، فليست جميع هذه الأمثلة صفات مشبهة....!
فـ ( لبق و فكه وجشع ) صيغ مبالغة.   راجع التطبيق الصرفي لعبده الراحجي.

فصيغ المبالغة تأتي من اللازم والمتعدي، لذلك تعمدت أن آتي بالمصاغة من اللازم.

----------


## فارسة النحو

نورد مرة أخرى أن:
(صَعِق) اسم مفعول سماعي بمعنى مصعوق ( هذا ما ذكره المفسرون)

ولا يصح قياسه بـ (منكسر كمكسور) فالمعنى هو المعول الأساسي، وإن اختلفت الأوزان.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> هذه المسألة مختلف فيها، فأنا رجعت إلى أساتذة كبار في علم النحو ، منهم من قال بأنها صيغة مبالغة، ومنهم من قال بأنها صفة مشبهة ، ومنهم من قال بأنها اسم مفعول سماعي لا يقاس عليه


أما الاختلاف في كونها صفة مشبهة أو صيغة مبالغة فقد قدمنا أنه لا تعارض بينهما، فقد تكون صفة مشبهة وللمبالغة أيضا، وقد انتهينا من هذه المسألة.
وانتهى الكلام إلى مسألتين:
1- الذي يقول [ (صَعِقٌ) اسم مفعول سماعي لا يقاس عليه ] فهو بحاجة إلى دراسة علم الصرف فضلا عن أن يكون من أساتذته.
2- الذي يقول [ (صَعِقٌ) مشتق من (صُعِقَ) أو من (صَعَق) ] فهو بحاجة إلى دراسة علم الصرف من مرحلة المبتدئين.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أرأيت أن هذه الصيغة تشكل على الكثير ومختلف فيها، فليست جميع هذه الأمثلة صفات مشبهة....!
> فـ ( لبق و فكه وجشع ) صيغ مبالغة.   راجع التطبيق الصرفي لعبده الراحجي.
> فصيغ المبالغة تأتي من اللازم والمتعدي، لذلك تعمدت أن آتي بالمصاغة من اللازم.


هذه الألفاظ صفات مشبهة بلا جدال، وكونها صيغ مبالغة لا يناقض ذلك، وقد ذكرنا سابقا أن لا تعارض بينهما، فلا معنى للاستناد إلى هذا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> نورد مرة أخرى أن:
> (صَعِق) اسم مفعول سماعي بمعنى مصعوق ( هذا ما ذكره المفسرون)
> ولا يصح قياسه بـ (منكسر كمكسور) فالمعنى هو المعول الأساسي، وإن اختلفت الأوزان.


لم يذكر أحد من المفسرين ذلك، بل هذا سوء فهم لما أورده القرطبي في تفسيره من سياق المادة، فالقرطبي يورد الشرح اللغوي للفظة والأفعال الواردة فيها كما هي عادته في تفسيره، ولا يمكن أن يقصد كونها اسم مفعول سماعي، فهذا لا يقوله من يعرف مبادئ الصرف.
وجميع كتب اللغة والمعاجم ذكرت : صَعِق فلان فهو صَعِق، وصُعِق فهو مصعوق، ولم يقل أحد إن هذا هو هذا.

وقد انتهى المقصود في هذا الموضوع، وما بقي إلا تكرار وجدل مذموم.
ولذلك لن أعلق مرة أخرى إلا إن جاء أحد بحجة لها معنى.

----------


## فارسة النحو

> أما الاختلاف في كونها صفة مشبهة أو صيغة مبالغة فقد قدمنا أنه لا تعارض بينهما، فقد تكون صفة مشبهة وللمبالغة أيضا، .


إذن/ فهي للمبالغة أيضًا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> إذن/ فهي للمبالغة أيضًا


لقد ذكرتُ هذا في المشاركة الثامنة !



> وأيضا فإن كون الكلمة صفة مشبهة لا يمنع من استعمالها للمبالغة مثل (غضبان)  فهي صفة مشبهة وهي للمبالغة أيضا.


فلماذا لا نقرأ الكلام قبل الاعتراض؟

----------


## فارسة النحو

[quote= 
1- الذي يقول [ (صَعِقٌ) اسم مفعول سماعي لا يقاس عليه ] فهو بحاجة إلى دراسة علم الصرف فضلا عن أن يكون من أساتذته.
 Quote]

اعلم أن التعمق في علم النحو يوصل إلى أشياء لم يصل إليها السابقون/ فلا مانع من السير على القواعد الصرفية والخروج عليها إن استدعى المعنى ذلك. فليست القواعد النحوية والصرفية مطردة لا يمكن الخروج عليها نهائيًّا . فاللغة العربية لغة الاشتقاقات، فقد يشتق من اللفظة الواحدة عدة مشتقات.

----------


## فارسة النحو

سأورد سؤال أتمنى الإجابة عليه بوضوح ، وبه تغلق المسألة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> اعلم أن التعمق في علم النحو يوصل إلى أشياء لم يصل إليها السابقون/ فلا  مانع من السير على القواعد الصرفية والخروج عليها إن استدعى المعنى ذلك.  فليست القواعد النحوية والصرفية مطردة لا يمكن الخروج عليها نهائيًّا .  فاللغة العربية لغة الاشتقاقات، فقد يشتق من اللفظة الواحدة عدة  مشتقات.


قد يكون هذا صحيحا في أشياء أخرى، ولكن الأشياء السماعية التي لا يقاس عليها لا يمكن أن يعرفها اللاحقون ويغفل عنها السابقون. لسبب واضح وسهل، وهو أنها سماعية أي أنها تعتمد على السماع والنقل فقط دون القياس والاستنباط.
فكيف تكون سماعية لا يقاس عليها، وهي ما عرفت إلا بالقياس والاستنباط؟!

----------


## فارسة النحو

هل الفعل (صَــعِــقَ) يُصاغ منه فعل مبني للمجهــــول ؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> سأورد سؤال أتمنى الإجابة عليه بوضوح ، وبه تغلق المسألة.


لا بأس بذلك، ولكن أرجو أن يكون سؤالا جديدا لم يجب عنه مرارا وتكرارا من قبل.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> هل الفعل (صَــعِــقَ) يُصاغ منه فعل مبني للمجهــــول ؟؟؟؟


هذا السؤال قد أجيب عنه فيما سبق ولكن يبدو أننا لا نقرأ المشاركات.
ولتوضيح الجواب نقول: هل الفعل (خرج) أو (وقف) أو (مات) يصاغ منه فعل مبني للمجهول؟
الجواب نعم قد يصاغ إن كان المقصود الحدث نفسه لا فاعله، فيقال: (خُِرجَ من البيت) أي حصل الخروج من البيت بغض النظر عن فاعله، و(وُقِفَ على السطح) أي حدث هذا الأمر، و(مِيت في البحر) أي حدث الموت في البحر.
فإذا قلنا (صُعِقَ) اشتقاقا من (صَعِقَ) فحينئذ يقال: (صُعِقَ في الجبل) أي حدثت الصعقة في الجبل، ولا يصح أن يكون المقصود (صُعِقَ موسى في الجبل) لأنه حينئذ يكون مبنيا للمجهول اشتقاقا من فعل متعد وهو (صَعَقَ).

----------


## فارسة النحو

> لأنه حينئذ يكون مبنيا للمجهول اشتقاقا من فعل متعد وهو (صَعَقَ).


السؤال / لماذا لا يجوز أن نشتقها من الفعل (صَعَقَ)؟
آسفة علئ الإطالة عليك، ولكن أريد أن تتضح الصورة لدي حتى أرد على من قال بأنها اسم مفعول.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الفعل (صَعَقَ) مفتوح العين في الماضي، وهذا الوزن لا يصح أن يأتي اسم الفاعل أو الصفة المشبهة منه على وزن (فَعِل)؛ لأن هذا مختص بوزن (فَعِلَ) كما قال ابن مالك:
كفاعل صغ اسم فاعل إذا ............ من ذي ثلاثة يكون كغذا
وهو قليل في فعُلت وفَعِل .......... غير معدى بل قياسه فَعِل

وقال في نظم المقصود:
وإن بكسر لازما جا كالفَعِل ......... والأفعل الفعلان واحفظ ما نقل

وقال في لامية الأفعال:
وصيغ من لازم موازن فَعِلا .......... بوزنه كـ(شَجٍ) ومشبه (عَجِلا)

فكما لا يقال: (أكَلَ فهو أكِل) ولا (ضرَبَ فهو ضَرِب) ولا (أخَذَ فهو (أخِذ) فكذلك لا يقال: (صَعَقَ فهو صَعِق).

والله الموفق.

----------


## فارسة النحو

بارك الله في علمك ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين.

----------


## فارسة النحو

نخرج من هذه المسألة من أن (المشتق صَعِقا) الوارد في الآية الكريمة:
(وخَرَّ موسى صَعِقًا)
بأنه صفة مشبهة أو صيغة مبالغة إذا كانا مشتقين من الفعل (صَعِقَ)

وأنها بمعنى مصعوق إذا كانت مشتقة من الفعل (صَعَقَ)

..............................  .
بارك الله فيك أبا مالك وشكرًا لتفاعلك في هذه المسألة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وأنها بمعنى مصعوق إذا كانت مشتقة من الفعل (صَعَقَ)


لا يمكن أن يكون (صَعِقٌ) مشتقا من الفعل صعَق أصلا كما سبق إيضاحه؛ لأن ذلك مخالف لمبادئ الصرف.

----------


## فارسة النحو

وحتى وإن كان معناه المفعولية لا الفاعلية؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لا يمكن أن يكون محمولا على المفعولية بتاتا؛ لأن هذا مخالف لمبادئ الصرف أيضا.

----------


## فارسة النحو

جزيت خيًرا وبورك في علمك

----------

